
Ask HN: Would you recommend hired.com or similar? - globba22
The title says it all. What has been the HN community&#x27;s experience with services like hired.com?<p>I am interested in both the job-seeker&#x27;s as well as employer&#x27;s perspectives.<p>Here are some points of consideration:
- satisfaction with salary
- overall process
- good for finding senior roles?
======
hashkb
Former Hired engineer- do it, it works. Keep in mind (as a candidate), you are
in demand, so don't give up that leverage. If you're a great candidate, you'll
get a great salary. Also- clear your schedule.

As an employer- be prepared to make competitive offers. The top candidates are
getting interview requests from ~30 employers, including ones with brand name
recognition.

~~~
davismwfl
If I understand it right though, hired focuses on a few key metropolitan
areas, like LA, Chicago, Austin, NYC etc. And favors candidates that are
wanting to relocate to those cities or already live in them.

So for those of us outside those key areas, or for people only looking for
remote work, hired doesn't seem like it adds much value, or am I missing
something?

------
aprdm
They didn't accept me in London ( I do currently live & work in London)

I think it's because I need a Tier 2 visa sponsorship... I do have 5 years of
experience and seem to be very employable as I get a lot of recruiters outside
hired.

------
DiversityinSV
Only good for specific tech jobs. For sales, marketing, product management,
PR, HR, etc... they don't do squat.

Prediction: All these 'hiring startups' will pop like a soap bubble and leave
behind as much once their raison-de-etre vanishes and hiring stops being hot.

------
sheraz
Fantastic service. I went through a batch last fall, and all the interviews
where with good companies and smart teams. I think in 4 weeks I had about
20-something interviews.

It was my first time, and it really helped me gauge myself in the market.

Highly recommended if your skills match-up.

------
wan23
I have done hired.com twice and though I ended up taking different jobs both
times, it was a really good experience. A lot of companies came in with offers
around the salary I requested, and they were all senior roles.

------
rgovind
I believe that you have to pass a programming test upfront. I know people who
flunked the test but still got a good job outside. So, while they may be good,
you can also by pass them

------
MalcolmDiggs
I'd definitely recommend Hired. The offers are real, the companies are legit;
it's a very good use of your time.

------
edimaudo
If you have a tech background then you should be fine.

